# Best "driver-battery" solution for triple Cree xm-l t6



## bigsamy (Apr 21, 2011)

Hallo, i'm new in this forum, this is my first post.
I'm Italian, apologize for my english.

I'm about to build on the lathe my first led torch. 
As you see from title, I'm puzzling about a definitive solution to Drive a Triple Cree xm-l t6 board.

This is the link:

http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Powe...REE-XM-L-T6-on-round-PCB-LT-1749_120_117.html

I just read the article describing the explosion of Ultrafire 3000 and I'm really decided to avoid putting the batteries in series to avoid that!

I have 3 2800mah driver 
This is the link: 

http://cgi.ebay.it/Driver-Circuit-B...ternsTorches&hash=item33671d0dd8#ht_847wt_932

My idea is to drive each Led separately, so i need a single 3,7v source. 
All led at maximum power need 8400mah!!!!!
Can i put 3 or even 6 parallel 18650 cell to avoid explosion problem?
To charge the battery pack i'll build a internal circuit to avoid charge each elements separately.

Plz help me!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Changchung (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the CPF, I can help you a little point you to this thread;

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?201392-Poorman-Mutli-Lux-setup-method


----------



## bigsamy (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Changchung.
I find this solution few days ago but my question is:
The LED drived by "8x7135" have 10% less power than other led because efficency of the driver is around 90%.
I'll try to drive each led with dedicate driver.
Best regards.
Samuel.


----------



## Changchung (May 2, 2011)

Ok, you can drive then with 3 18650 in parallel, the problem start in, this driver had differents modes that can changed turn off and on for a moment, I am not sure if the three driver will show the same patterns and the same time...

I have a triple P7 with three 18650 in serie for almost 2 years now without any problem...


----------



## Rekkie (Aug 5, 2011)

If you have the space, try these: http://http://www.batteryspace.com/limnnirechargeable26650cell37v4000mah10arated148wh.aspx

very safe cells!!


----------



## richpalm (Aug 5, 2011)

Rekkie said:


> If you have the space, try these: http://http://www.batteryspace.com/limnnirechargeable26650cell37v4000mah10arated148wh.aspx
> 
> very safe cells!!



Yeah... wait'll you see what they whack you for shipping. I passed.

Rich


----------



## Rekkie (Aug 20, 2011)

Another place to find them: http://www.lck-led.com/Batteries-And-Charger/c110/p822/MNKE-3.8v-26650-4000mAh-Rechargeable-Li-ionTro/product_info.html. Shipping not bad either.

PS:*Not sure if they are fake cells.* Haven't used them myself...Planning on ordering some and testing them, just haven't got to it yet. I will email them and ask for test data (if they have any) and compare with bateryspace before I purchase, but only way to know for sure would be to test them.

MNKE is the only manufacturer of these type & size cells i know of...? If that's the case, the cells from batteryspace is also MNKE cells, wrapped with another layer of PVC shrink.

I've gotten round the ridiculous shipping charges from batteryspace for now (have a friend from USA coming for a visit, so I shipped to his place for $15 on a $80 order), but if I need these cells again I might order the above sells if they are not fake.

Or perhaps these: http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=53_57&products_id=2614 will do? they are good quality protected cells, so should be safer to use in multi-cell application...and FREE shipping

Eduan


----------

